# fas and boa



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

i was certain fas lost boa work but got a w.o today for reo bank of america va loan,a new 1 on me,has anyone else been getting boa work from fas


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> i was certain fas lost boa work but got a w.o today for reo bank of america va loan,a new 1 on me,has anyone else been getting boa work from fas


FAS took over all BOA work here last October. They tried their hardest to sign up mtmtnman and I as vendors to service those houses but neither of us will work for their prices. Their next closest vendor was 170 miles away. As a result, BOA suffered major losses due to freeze damage, by the time they got themselves a local vendor. 

I have so far grossed over $25K this year solely from the aftermath of FAS's inability to get all the BOA houses winterized in a timely manner last winter, with more bids still out.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

FAS has and will continue to have "ISSUES" as long as they beat down their vendors at the "SAKE" of their investors as they are a publicly held company or subsidiary of one. The only way, it seems, for them to make money is to drop the prices to the vendors and still mark up the bids over 60 YES 60 %. I have NO problem with people making money of others, that is business. It is when they get FAT and drop the vendors price I have a problem with. NOW trashouts that are LARGE are going to be at a CYD of up to 35 % off of an already lowered price. The new price will be 12 per yard and that is NOT meeting the standards of quality work. 125 cyd of paint to a cube (22$) and this is supposed to be from a "GREEN" company. I would have to assume that paint is getting poured down drains and in corners of yards at that price.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Once latex paint is dry it is not a hazard. I went round and round with the local dump about this and finally they went to the EPA to prove me wrong and found out I was right. 

I pour it out onto scrap plywood to dry and then toss the whole thing. I leave the lids off the cans and when they dry I toss them in the trash too. 

You still have to dispose of oil based paints and solvents, but I get very little of this and I dispose of this at various other places that take it legally.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Once latex paint is dry it is not a hazard. I went round and round with the local dump about this and finally they went to the EPA to prove me wrong and found out I was right.
> 
> I pour it out onto scrap plywood to dry and then toss the whole thing. I leave the lids off the cans and when they dry I toss them in the trash too.
> 
> You still have to dispose of oil based paints and solvents, but I get very little of this and I dispose of this at various other places that take it legally.


So do you remove/dispose of paint for the cubic yard allowable?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, clean out a ex painters house with 300+ cans of paint and watch the eyes of the landfill manager as you pull up with those on your trailer. What a money maker they make those out to be, lol.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, clean out a ex painters house with 300+ cans of paint and watch the eyes of the landfill manager as you pull up with those on your trailer. What a money maker they make those out to be, lol.


Empty cans of latex paint? Sure!

What about partial or full cans? Do you go through the extra steps required to properly dispose of these for the allowable? Load them up and haul them back to the shop, unload them, open each one up pour them out on the plywood or mix sawdust or something so they'll solidify, reload them and finally haul them and now possibly the plywood as well to the landfill. Lets say you are getting full HUD CY allowable minus 20%, do you do all that to 30-40 gallons per cubic yard for $40?

All of my local landfills have no problem accepting solidified latex paint as non hazardous debris. Simply pay $31.05 per ton and dump away. They will even accept oil/solvent based paints and stains for free, but they only do this once a month, so I have to load from the house, unload at my shop, store until that one Saturday per month, remember to set the required appointment with the landfill for their hazmat collection day event, reload and haul to the dump on that special Saturday and pour them out. 

I learned early on that a profit cannot be made when paints are disposed of for the cubic yard allowable, and after explaining this to my clients, none of them have any problems paying me a 'hazardous waste' disposal fee per gallon, to help cover all the extra costs involved in their disposal.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Empty cans of latex paint? Sure!
> 
> What about partial or full cans? Do you go through the extra steps required to properly dispose of these for the allowable? Load them up and haul them back to the shop, unload them, open each one up pour them out on the plywood or mix sawdust or something so they'll solidify, reload them and finally haul them and now possibly the plywood as well to the landfill. Lets say you are getting full HUD CY allowable minus 20%, do you do all that to 30-40 gallons per cubic yard for $40?
> 
> I learned early on that a profit cannot be made when paints are disposed of for the cubic yard allowable, and after explaining this to my clients, none of them have any problems paying me a 'hazardous waste' disposal fee per gallon, to help cover all the extra costs involved in their disposal.


No, we don't do them per cubic yard. My guys had fits trying to check, dry and dispose of them. I guess companies like Safeguard expect you to hide paint and tires under the loads in your dump trailer. We have had a couple nationals try and muscle us into doing it on the cheap by telling us that it is part of the new regs and "that is all the client is willing to pay for". Right. :no: We forward the local EPA regs and the landfill requirements along with our bid to dispose and leave it at that.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> So do you remove/dispose of paint for the cubic yard allowable?


No. Never. Period. Our landifll cannot legally accept them from a business if they are still a liquid. The only option I have if they are leiquid iis to pay a hazmat company to take them or store them for the semi-annual amnesty day. 

The last time I checked hazmat company rates were $235 for a 55 gallon barrel of latex paint. 

If it is a few cans I pour them on plywood to dry them. If it is a lot I bid to make sure I can cover the labor and disposal fees for at $235 per 30 one gallon cans because that is approximately how many fit in a barrel.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

WOW, that's crazy. Where I am at we have a Haz-Mat drop off 6 days a week. They take the paint and pour it all into a huge mixer (latex and oil based both in same place) and make paint that they sell back to the public. It's free to drop off and the paint can be in any condition. ALL chemicals are free to drop off except in drums where there is a small charge. I didn't know how lucky I was until I read this.


----------



## BBJP (Apr 26, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> No. Never. Period. Our landifll cannot legally accept them from a business if they are still a liquid. The only option I have if they are leiquid iis to pay a hazmat company to take them or store them for the semi-annual amnesty day.
> 
> The last time I checked hazmat company rates were $235 for a 55 gallon barrel of latex paint.
> 
> If it is a few cans I pour them on plywood to dry them. If it is a lot I bid to make sure I can cover the labor and disposal fees for at $235 per 30 one gallon cans because that is approximately how many fit in a barrel.


Just show your client how much it costs to dump the paint legally. All of this extra work some of you are doing is work you're doing without pay. They're just taking advantage of you. They're trying to see how much more they can get out of you. 

This is how it all starts


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Open carry said:


> WOW, that's crazy. Where I am at we have a Haz-Mat drop off 6 days a week. They take the paint and pour it all into a huge mixer (latex and oil based both in same place) and make paint that they sell back to the public. It's free to drop off and the paint can be in any condition. ALL chemicals are free to drop off except in drums where there is a small charge. I didn't know how lucky I was until I read this.






Where is this at?

Yes you are very lucky.




In Weld County CO it costs over $9 per gallon container, and the price goes up from there.
They do not care if the can is 4/5ths empty...... still $9.
The only other option is to dry it.

Where I live its pretty hard to get rid of stuff if you are a business..... other than dry it.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

I am in Oregon. Someone should figure out how they do this paint mixing here and start that in other states where they charge maybe half price to get rid of paint with them and then they mix it and sell it. The paint is a combo of latex and oil and it is VERY sturdy. Many house painters use it because you can make it look good and it is durable.

http://www.oregonmetro.gov/index.cfm/go/by.web/id=521


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

It does NOT matter if they take it for free or not. Still there the labor and time of disposal. The Nationals come up with these ideas that when pushed into a corner really are NOT researched even though they say they are. Just because it is in their home city they assume it is that way everywhere. NOT I laughed at a rep and he got offended because they were under the illusion that every city had a recycling center. HE said no there is one in your city, RURAL town. I said I have lived here the better part of 20 years and I am not aware of it. " I am looking at it on line" I replied OK where is the address"? OH its in *** city. I made my case and stated that is 35 miles away one way !! For the love of god man I think I would know if it were in my town after being here almost 20 years. The arrogance and know it all attitudes that we are working with are growing like crazy !


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have met in person or spoken over the phone with dozens of people from the Nationals with job titles indicating they are familiar with insurance bids, rehab proposals,structural mechanical repairs, etc. 
Most, if not all, I would never hire to work for my company. Why? They seem to be, at the least, thinly experienced and a little questionable in their business methods. At the other end, I have found them without ANY hands on experience in the industry they are lecturing me about, only interoffice training; some are former contractors who jumped on with companies like FAS and Safeguard. (Think about that one. Who would quite working for themselves and go on the clock for one of those companies?). I have no respect for people who sell out and swallow a company line whole and put aside ethics for a check.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> ...The arrogance and know it all attitudes that we are working with are growing like crazy !


I'm sure these kids get beat down on a regular basis from their employers and vendors alike. So any chance they see to pump up their fragile egos, they take it out on their vendors. This is nothing new and has been the norm for years. Only now, there's no work to help offset having to deal with their sheety attitudes! Nothing like getting unjustified attitude from kids young enough to be your children...right? 

Down to one national, with only one recurring property. It's just a matter of time until I send in for my GL refund and close the door!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MHR said:


> I'm sure these kids get beat down on a regular basis from their employers and vendors alike. So any chance they see to pump up their fragile egos, they take it out on their vendors. This is nothing new and has been the norm for years. Only now, there's no work to help offset having to deal with their sheety attitudes! Nothing like getting unjustified attitude from kids young enough to be your children...right?
> 
> Down to one national, with only one recurring property. It's just a matter of time until I send in for my GL refund and close the door!


When one door closes another will open.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> When one door closes another will open.


No worries, thankfully, this biz was not my only biz.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

than lets hope that is the case,been a real struggle for me lately.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey bud,

Just aheads up on what you are doing. Technically, purposely releasing the fumes from paint from anything other than painting (obviously), is also a big no no. In California, we had someone get fined big bucks for drying paint ona tarp to throw it away. This was many years ago before FAS moved that work to licenced haz mat people.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Just aheads up on what you are doing. Technically, purposely releasing the fumes from paint from anything other than painting (obviously), is also a big no no. In California, we had someone get fined big bucks for drying paint ona tarp to throw it away. This was many years ago before FAS moved that work to licenced haz mat people.


Yet another reason I can add to my list of why I moved from California over 15 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

California shouldn't be deep in a financial crisis with all the nice fines and taxes they like to throw around.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah the EPA here can be a little out of control. But truth be told, I don't want the air to be as bad as it is. There is alot of illegal stuff going down, and not alot of legit shortcuts. They just need to make more sense. A vendor shouldn't have to "dry paint". They should be able to consolidate and turn it in to avoid the waste stream going to the dumps. The problem is not having regulations and fines to keep people honest (still doesn't work), the problem is that they don't make any sense.


----------

